# SV Turkey breast



## cooperman (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey all
I would like to sous vide a turkey breast just for slicing for sandwiches. I love how the sous vide keeps the chicken breast so moist. However, I was thinking of giving it a little smoke for added flavor. Any suggestions on how I should do this? Smoke before, after, cold smoke with the AMPS?
Thanks


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 12, 2019)

Pure guess here, But I think you'd be better off smoking it first.  Cold smoking possibly.  Once the meat is up to temp it won't accept much smoke penetration or chemical alteration.  If you do cold smoke or low temp smoke remember the food temp time safety.  The danger zone that is.  from fridge to 140* in under 4 hours.  IIRC that is.


----------



## cooperman (Jul 16, 2019)

Thanks Nebraskan,
I couldn’t decide what to do, so I just rubbed it with McCormicks mesquite seasoning and sous vide it. It did turn out very good, moist, and tender.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Jul 17, 2019)

Good deal.  any searing or anything after or just straight SV?


----------

